# Masonic Cartoon Character



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thought this was pretty good. Anybody else seen any good Masonic cartoons/drawings lately?


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 17, 2014)

Despicable Me minions

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 19, 2014)

Good one brother


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks bro I like yours too but check this one it is a tattoo lol

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah i actually seen that one on Google.  It's pretty awesome


----------



## brother josh (Jan 21, 2014)

Flinstones!!!!! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Bro. Brother's Journal by Michael A. Halleran


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bro. Brother!!


----------



## edissette (Feb 16, 2014)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

